# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Bilder aus der Galerie löschen?

## LePierre

wie kann ich eigentlich bilder aus der galerie loeschen? wuerde gerne aktuelles Bild nr 2 aus der alltime best liste geloescht haben da dort meine ex freundin drauf ist was nicht unbedingt sein muss  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Mod benachrichtigen -> der nimmst raus.

edit: Erledigt, aber irgendwas hast du schon damit gemacht gehabt? Egal, jetzt ist es total vernichtet. Immer der Ärger mit den Exen die auf den Bildern drauf sind.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Steht zu euren Fehlern, die gehören zum Leben.

----------


## LePierre

danke dir georg, 
ich steh zu meinem fehler, aber sie wollte es halt nicht. und da sie auf dem bild nunmal halbwegs der mittelpunkt ist muss ich es ja rausnehmen ( lassen ). 
was soll's...

----------


## georg

Ich hab das nicht ernst gemeint.. Hab nach dem letzten Satz ein  :Wink:  vergessen.

----------


## LePierre

habs auch weniger ernst aufgenommen.

hab nur mitteilungszwang  :Wink: 

kann man diesbezueglich nicht mal einen "bilder aus der gallery loeschen" einfuehren?

----------


## georg

> kann man diesbezueglich nicht mal einen "bilder aus der gallery loeschen" einfuehren?


 Geht laut noox nicht so einfach. Keine Ahnung warum und wieso.  :Shrug:

----------


## klamsi

> Geht laut noox nicht so einfach. Keine Ahnung warum und wieso.


Schade eigentlich.
Die Möglichkeit Bilder aus der Galerie löschen zu können wünsch ich mir schon lange.
Denke mir nämlich jeder User sollte selbst die möglichkeit haben Bilder zu bearbeiten bzw. zu löschen.

----------


## georg

Seh ich auch so.

----------


## noox

Hab's mir grad nochmals angeschaut. Das geht echt nicht. Man kann zwar ein Foto nochmals editieren, aber nicht löschen. Löschen ist Teil der Mod/Admin-Funktion, und die kann ich den Usern nicht geben.

Meine Überlegung war auch, dass sonst viel mehr Fotos gelöscht werden würden und das dann unter Umständen auch unfair gegenüber denjenigen ist, die Kommentare abgegeben haben.

Aber vermutlich ist das nur ein schwaches Argument. Bei einer Überarbeitung der Galerie, werde ich das Löschen vermutlich einbauen.

----------


## LePierre

das editieren hat in meinem fall leider auch nicht funktioniert, da kam eine fehlermeldung mit nem html text oderso...

----------


## noox

Beim einem Lösch-Wunsch ist's wie gesagt besser sich an mich oder an einen Moderator zu wenden.

----------

